# ¡NUEVE AÑOS HACE QUE LO DIJE! El fraude del voto electrónico en Estados Unidos y el escrutinio a puerta cerrada en Gran Bretaña



## M. Priede (28 Nov 2011)

Edito, 26 de septiembre 2016

Craig Roberts en una extensa columna. Fragmento, que se suma a lo dicho durante años por Ron Paul y tantos otros; últimamente Trump y Bernie Sanders:

_“Por supuesto, podría no importar cómo votan los estadounidenses. *Aquellos que programan las máquinas de votación electrónica determinarán el voto*, y ya que los aparatos de ambos partidos políticos se oponen totalmente a Trump, las máquinas programadas pueden elegir a Hillary. *Lo sabemos por nuestra historia electoral.* Los EE.UU. ya han experimentado elecciones en las que las encuestas de salida muestran un candidato ganador diferente del candidato seleccionado por las máquinas electrónicas, que *no dejan ningún rastro de papel y no hay manera de confirmar el voto.”*_

Trump contra Hillary: un resumen | Página transversal


Sobre ese inmenso cambalache que son las elecciones en Estados Unidos (ya el patriarca de los Kennedy presumía un día de elecciones de haber votado en varias mesas ) vean esta declaración ante un tribunal

COMO HACER UN FRAUDE ELECTORAL ELECTRÓNICO - YouTube​


Reedito en azul. Muy brevemente. Ohio siempre decide quién gobernará ¿por qué? Parece que tuvieran a ese Estado reservado para ese fin.

_Sea como fuere, la aritmética dice que quien gane Ohio será el presidente de los Estados Unidos de América. Si Obama se hace con él, le bastarían sólo los 15 compromisarios de otros swings pequeños para sumar la mayoría, dejando varios caminos abiertos posibles al demócrata: la más probable es que se fueran con Nevada (6 compromisarios) y Wisconsin (10), que se inclinan más hacia el azul._​

EEUU vota con la mirada puesta en Ohio - Libertad Digital

_Hay infinidad de métodos para consumar fraudes en las elecciones, desde la manipulación de las máquinas que recuentan los votos hasta el registro de personas que no son ciudadanos.

No obstante hay otros procesos más subjetivos, un claro ejemplo son las papeletas ausentes. Es una práctica común entre los grupos de apoyo de los partidos, buscar el voto de ancianos y gente sola a la que convencen para que firme una boleta electoral. “El sistema es el culpable, es el que permite que haya fraude y además con total impunidad (...)

Teniendo la posibilidad de enjuiciar a los estafadores electorales, por el hecho de que están vinculados políticamente a candidatos poderosos, estos nunca son perseguidos o puestos a las órdenes de la justicia”, se lamenta Eladio Armesto, periodista y analista político. Por otro lado, Pat Moran, hijo y jefe de campaña de su padre, el demócrata Jim Moran, fue sorprendido explicando cómo se pueden amañar votos. La táctica que propone es la de utilizar facturas falsas para que una sola persona se registre muchas veces. 

Ante la creciente preocupación por la falta de transparencia en las elecciones estadounidenses, grupos relacionados con el Partido Demócrata de Texas pidieron que observadores internacionales fueran invitados para verificar la legitimidad del proceso. Pero en lugar de recibir una calurosa bienvenida por parte de las autoridades locales, el fiscal general de Texas amenazó a los observadores con arrestarles si se acercaban a las urnas._

Elecciones en EEUU: La sombra del fraude electoral asoma de nuevo | La próxima guerra.​

Recuerden dos hechos: uno el tinglado en el recuento de votos ocurrido en Florida cuando Bush le ganó a Al Gore. En la siguiente elección ocurrió con Kerry, al que daban por ganador hasta que un extraño resultado en Ohio y en Nuevo México dio la victoria a Bush. Y es que en Estados Unidos se dice que gobiernan los republicanos y a veces los demócratas; debe de ser si se portan bien.

_Pero Ohio no fue el único estado que registró problemas en el sistema de votación electrónico.

En un condado de Carolina del Norte, errores en el programa de computación utilizado ocasionaron la pérdida de más de 4,500 votos, mientras que en San Francisco (California), un desperfecto ocasionó demoras en el cómputo de votos para el cargo de supervisor del condado.

Un problema con el sistema de votación electrónico en un suburbio del estado de Ohio le dio por error al presidente George W. Bush, *más de 3,000 votos adicionales*, informaron las autoridades electorales.

Según un cómputo extraoficial del condado Franklin, en Columbus, Ohio, *Bush recibió 4,258 votos frente a los 260 del candidato demócrata John Kerry, cuando en realidad la diferencia era de menos de cien votos, de acuerdo a la agencia EFE.*

Matthew Damschroder, director de la Junta Electoral del Condado Franklin, dijo al diario "Columbus Dispatch", que *Bush obtuvo en realidad 365 votos*._

Terra - Error da triunfo a Bush en Ohio - El Mundo - Noticias​
*¿Tenía mucha importancia ganar en Ohio? Sí, decisiva, una importancia clave, tanta que el que ganara allí ganaba las elecciones*

_Este Estado suma 20 votos electorales; es decir, caiga para el lado que caiga, otorgará el triunfo en las presidenciales al afortunado._

El demócrata John Kerry reconoce su derrota en las elecciones a la presidencia de Estados Unidos • ELPAÍS.com​

******Y ahora lo más importante:* un vídeo que explica detalladamente cómo se produce el fraude en el método de votación empleado en ese país que la anglomanía considera no como lo que es, un país poderoso y rico, sino algo así como el sistema político ejemplar e incluso que mantiene el modelo de vida a imitar por el ciudadano de cualquier otra nación. Últimamente aquí, en España, y con la que tenemos encima, les daba por el Tea Party, que es algo así como la reunión de cursis y fachas al alimón, y muy hipócritas, puesto que culpan a Obama de los males económicos que sus políticos generaron. No llegarán lejos, ya que el imperio no tiene otra manera de financiarse más que como lo viene haciendo desde que Nixon liquidó el patrón oro y Reagan llevó a cabo lo que Bush padre definió en su día como "economía vudú" (hasta que lo hicieron vicepresidente y cerró el pico. Como Greenspan cuando nada más ficharlo la FED dejó de hablar en favor del patrón oro )

Les voy a pasar el enlace a un documental emitido en noviembre de 2006 en Estados Unidos y subtitulado en español. Trata del más que posible fraude electoral en USA, pero no solo en alguna elección puntual sino en todo el sistema de recuento desde que apareció el voto electrónico.

Tengan en cuenta que hasta la elección de Obama, que arrastró multitudes a votar, son frecuentes las elecciones donde solo votan un veinticinco o treinta por ciento de la personas con derecho a voto, dado que la mayor parte de la población no se inscribe en las listas de votantes.

Este sistema, el del voto electrónico, se ha empezado a utilizar en Gran Bretaña, Canadá y en algunos países de Iberoamérica. Se especuló si aquí en España se acabaría implantando, y no faltó papanatas que se mostró favorable a ello, bien porque no tiene los mínimos conocimientos de informática a nivel de usuario o bien por simple estupidez. Corren al notario o al registrador de la propiedad para que ponga en papel y negro sobre blanco la propiedad del desván pero en lo que se refiere al voto son capaces de aceptar sin más lo que les diga por la televisión el informático a sueldo del Ministerio del Interior.

Conviene recordar que si en nuestro sistema el recuento se efectúa mesa a mesa sin embargo también es posible el fraude en el recuento general, cuyo proceso está informatizado, aunque también es verdad que el fraude es mucho más difícil de llevar a cabo. Recuerden las dudas sobre el referéndum de la OTAN. Y si esto es así ¿qué pensar si todo el recuento, empezando por los mismos colegios electorales, lo realizaran exclusivamente los ordenadores?

Un resumen del documental:

1- *En USA casi el 80% de los votos se realizan por sistema electrónico, o mejor dicho: bajo control informático. *¿Alguien puede asegurar que el resultado final es el verdadero si el recuento no es solamente manual y a la vista de todos? ¿Y si además el software, la programación, es secreta y nadie puede acceder a ella, o por el contrario abierta y se pueda manipular los resultados desde fuera?

El gobierno Bush aprovechó la masacre del autoatentado del 11-S para iniciar la guerra de Afganistán; la del 11-M para enardecer a la nación de nuevo y volcar la tendencia de voto, hasta entonces favorable a Kerry (lo cual no quiere decir que el 11-m se planeara y ejecutara con ese fin, justo tres días antes de las votaciones). Y antes de todo eso ¿pudo haber un pucherazo en las elecciones contra Al Gore? Recuerden que el problema del empate se decidió en Florida y que tardó días en resolverse. Pues bien: resulta que de uno de los ordenadores desapareció la tarjeta de registro y además se descubrió el intento de restar 16.022 votos a Al Gore.

2- Diebold, que es una empresa informática cuyos programas recuentan la mayor parte de los votos electrónicos, cometió el error de dejar el software colgado en la red. Una escritora lo descargó y lo puso en manos de expertos, lo cuales se quedaron asombrados al comprobar el agujero en la seguridad del sistema y lo fácil que era entrar en él y manipularlo; por contra lo difícil de detectar la manipulación. Además, la empresa que tuvo que validar los sistemas informáticos empleados en las votaciones no estudió la parte que concierne a la seguridad del software. ¿Por qué? Todo parece indicar que el agujero de seguridad era intencionado, de ese modo resultaba más fácil borrar el rastro que si hubiese que acceder al sistema mediante clave, lo cual reduciría a un mínimo el número de personas capaces de entrar en el programa en caso de haber una denuncia por fraude.

3- No solo los republicanos, también los demócratas con sus respectivos partidos pagan por estos 'servicios' a la empresa Diebold, en concreto en Georgia, incluso en Seattle, Washington, condado de la mujer que hizo el trabajo de investigación. *En 2003, Walden O´Dell, jefe ejecutivo de Diebold, escribió una carta prometiendo 'dar' los votos de Ohio a George Bush en las elecciones de 2004. El director de marketing de Diebold, que aparece numerosas veces en el documental, asegura que fue un error del cual O´Dell está muy arrepentido. *(Menos mal que se arrepiente, de no ser así todos pensaríamos que había algo sucio detrás).

Y esto no es nada, ya que si en el soporte informático que ha pasado los controles de garantía, como es el caso, existen estos problemas, ¿qué pensar de aquellos programas y computadoras que se usan sin haber sido certificados? Porque resulta que estos también se utilizan, y en multitud de lugares, más en concreto en toda California, donde ninguno de los sistemas empleados en las votaciones había sido homologado.

En vista de la gravedad del problema, Bob Urosevich, presidente de Diebold, fue llamado a declarar ante una comisión del Estado de California. Urosevich se escuda en que los códigos de seguridad les fueron robados.

4- Por lo que aquí se declara, tal y como les decía antes, da la impresión de que la empresa dejaba abierta intencionadamente esa ventana de seguridad. Se deduce, por tanto -aunque en el reportaje no lo diga, quizá para evitar una denuncia por parte de la empresa Diebold- que si no hubiese tal facilidad solo la empresa podría acceder a manipular los datos, mientras que estando abierta sería muy difícil encontrar al autor en el caso de que esa manipulación fuese descubierta.

5- *En la que presume de ser la mayor democracia del mundo se llegan a formar colar de hasta cinco horas, y en noviembre, para poder votar. En las presidenciales que disputaron Bush y Kerry hubo colegios electorales donde solo existía una máquina para tres mil votantes. Verán ustedes numerosos testimonios sobre este desastre que no puede ser menos que intencionado.* Al final, claro, el resultado de las elecciones se decide en los centros de cómputo. Kerry había preparado a un numeroso grupo de expertos para vigilar el recuento en aquellos estados en los que hubiera duda, especialmente Ohio y Nuevo México. Sorprendentemente, doce horas después de acabarse las votaciones renunció a tal investigación, aunque reconoció en conversación privada que esos resultados habían sido amañados. ¿Estaría comprometido Kerry en algún otro fraude del mismo estilo puesto que la investigadora también denuncia la implicación de los demócratas en estos fraudes?

Para acabar: en Ohio, el estado más polémico en cuanto al recuento, las papeletas utilizan el sistema de punción. En cada colegio se hace un recuento a mano solo del 3% de las papeletas; si no coincide con la computadora, y solo si no coincide, se permite el recuento manual de las papeletas. *Pues bien: resulta que ese 3% coincidió plenamente con la computadora, el problema es que ese 3% no se escogió de forma aleatoria ni a la vista de todos sino que se hizo aparte y por personal seleccionado. El 97% de las papeletas restantes no se revisaron y el resultado oficial fue el que marcaron las computadoras.*

*Por si fuera poco además descubren que la tarjetas de memoria donde quedan almacenados los datos resulta que también disponen de un programa no solo de almacenamiento sino ejecutable, y demuestran que ese programa puede alterar los datos. Lo comprueban usando las computadoras de Diebold y estas confirman el resultado de la tarjeta previamente manipulada.*

La empresa, y sus directivos, a pesar de ser acusados públicamente una y otra vez, no presentan ninguna querella, y menos aun cuando profesores unirvesitarios descubren 16 puntos vulnerables en el sistema. La empresa, al estilo Gabilondo, llama conspiranoicos y estúpidos a los denunciantes pero no rebate ninguna de las pruebas. Los congresistas apelan a la pureza de la democracia americana y a no hacer caso de "todas esas teorías conspiranoicas", pero los hechos ahí están, irrefutables, indiscutibles e innegables.

Hacking Democracy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
EL DOCUMENTAL

Hacking Democracy

Con esta van ya tres veces que lo cambian de sitio. Mejor miren en el buscador, aunque aperezca en páginas _rafapálicas_. Pongan en el cajetín de Google: *hacking democracy español*

Edito: 4 de julio de 2015. *Referéndum de Escocia*

¿Aceptarían ustedes un recuento así? No se hace mesa a mesa y ante el público, y donde los contendientes tienen sus respectivos representantes.







Es posible que ese referéndum se convocase para perderlo (o lo que es lo mismo: ganarlo GB) y abrir una espita de la Europa continental. Tienen que quebrar el euro como sea, dada la crisis de la libra y sobre todo del dólar, que son las bases de sus respectivas economías. No pueden permitir una moneda alternativa. Toda los columnistas se quejan de la estupidez de Cameron. ¿Seguro que fue ocurrencia de Cameron el aceptar esa posible ruptura?

El referéndum ha sido un completo fraude, un pucherazo en toda regla. ¿ES ESTO UN RECUENTO ELECTORAL?

Observador: el referéndum en Escocia no cumple con normas internacionales







*"De dónde vienen las urnas es desconocida", dijo Igor Borisov, presidente de la junta directiva del Instituto Público Ruso de Derecho Electoral.*

EDIMBURGO (Reino Unido), 19 de septiembre - RIA Novosti, Denis Voroshilov. La votación en Escocia se lleva a cabo de acuerdo con normas que se adaptan a la legislación británica y no corresponden a los principios internacionales generalmente aceptados para la celebración de referendos, dijo a RIA Novosti Igor Borisov, jefe de la misión de observadores de Rusia, presidente del consejo del instituto público ruso de derecho electoral.


El miércoles por la noche, para el trabajo durante el referéndum sobre la independencia en Edimburgo, un grupo de observadores acreditados de Rusia llegó. El grupo se compone de cuatro especialistas, que vieron la votación en Edimburgo y sus alrededores, se reunió con representantes de organizaciones públicas, los políticos y los votantes. Actualmente, los observadores rusos están trabajando en el conteo de votos.

"Dicho procedimiento (celebrando un referéndum en Escocia) no corresponde a los principios de la celebración de referendos". En general, las disposiciones (sobre el referéndum en Escocia) se ajustaron a las reglas que rigen las elecciones en el Reino Unido. estas reglas son muy diferentes de los principios internacionales generalmente aceptados ", dijo Borisov.

Agregó que las demandas hechas por los países occidentales a la Federación de Rusia durante las elecciones no se observan en el referéndum en Escocia. "Estas reglas son roncas en la garganta de los representantes de varios países occidentales. Está claro que esto es principalmente el Departamento de Estado de EE.UU., sus representantes y el Reino Unido. Estamos diciendo hoy que los requisitos que se nos imponen (a Rusia), que nos enseñan y producen un conjunto un fardo de la literatura - estos requisitos no se observan plenamente aquí ", dijo Borisov.

En respuesta a una solicitud para aclarar los problemas de los observadores que trabajan en un referéndum y la incompatibilidad de los procedimientos con los principios internacionales, el jefe de la misión citó como ejemplo el procedimiento para el recuento de votos, que se está llevando a cabo en un centro especialmente creado cerca de Edimburgo.

"Ahora estamos presentes en el conteo de votos, este lugar es un hangar para aviones, ubicado cerca del aeródromo. Es difícil decir qué tipo de área el hangar está a unos 100 por 300 metros pulg. Hay todas las mesas donde se reciben las papeletas, y los observadores están de pie en el perímetro, incluso si usted quiere es imposible notar qué está sucediendo detrás de estas tablas. Donde las cajas con papeletas aparecen también se desconocen. Las cajas sí mismos están sin ninguna protección. Con las autoridades oficiales que demandan que son tan tomadas, en su país no se acepta las papeletas sustituto ", - dijo un portavoz.


https://ria.ru/world/20140919/1024703912.html​

En EEUU se impidió la labor de observadores rusos, incluso fueron amenazados con ser detenidos

Rusia ve "inaceptable" que EE.UU. niegue a sus observadores el acceso a las elecciones - RT[/INDENT]

El pucherazo es un hábito en EEUU. Precisamente en los países donde sus habitantes, y de manera acrítica, se muestran totalmente convencidos y confiados de vivir en una gran democracia, el fraude resulta mucho más fácil. Valgan dos anécdotas: el patriarca de los Kennedy siempre presumía de quién iba a ganar las elecciones a gobernador y de votar en la misma jornada en múltiples mesas electorales. Poco antes de morir, Allan Poe apareció vestido con ropa de otro: "Hoy en día, la causa exacta de la muerte continúa siendo un misterio, aunque desde 1872 se cree que pudo deberse al abuso de agentes electorales sin escrúpulos, que en la época solían utilizar a pobres incautos, emborrachándolos, para hacerles votar varias veces por el mismo candidato".

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edgar_Allan_Poe#Final

*Y es que ningún imperio se sostuvo jamás mediante un régimen democrático. Madariaga contó que en una ocasión le preguntó al rector de Oxford por qué razón prescindían de alumnos con currículum tan brillante, a lo que éste le respondió que preferían centrarse en educar a los que iban a gobernar. Y Josep Pla, en la entrevista que le hizo Soler Serrano (la tienen en Youtube), dijo que en Gran Bretaña todo la política está en manos de una élite que controla absolutamente todo, la propiedad de las tierras, la economía y la política.*

Edito 17 de octubre de 2015

_No es la democracia del 1%. Es la democracia del 0,00014%. Estados Unidos tiene 117 millones de familias según el Censo que elabora la Administración de ese país. Pero 158 de esas familias -el 0,00014%- han aportado el 45,3% de todas las donaciones recibidas por los candidatos a las elecciones de ese país que se celebran el 8 de noviembre de 2016. El otro 54,7% queda para los otros 117 millones. 

La democracia de Estados Unidos, en manos de 158 familias | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO _


----------



## Telecomunista (28 Nov 2011)

¿Quien se puede fiar de que las elecciones no estén amañadas en el país donde de las élites perpetraron el demostrado irrefutablemente Atentado de Falsa Bandera del 11S (véase mi firma)?

Confiar en las élites parásitas de los EEUU directamente es ser gilipollas.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Nov 2011)

Telecomunista

Imperio y democracia casi que son conceptos antagónicos. España puede permitirse un engendro político como Zetapé; Estados Unidos jamás. 

Jesús Cacho contaba lo que a propósito de Zetapé les decía creo que un senador norteamericano: "hay que poner los filtros necesarios para que alguien así no llegue al poder. Una nación no puede quedar en manos de cualquiera".

Josep Pla también hablaba del control que las élites tienen en Gran Bretaña.


----------



## bestia (29 Nov 2011)

Espero que nunca veamos el voto electrónico en nuestro país, yo al menos, no me fio...


----------



## M. Priede (29 Nov 2011)

Yo tuve una discusión con lo de las 'primarias' de UPyD. Lo hicieron por voto electrónico. Es la manera más fácil de hacer pucherazos. Ya lo usan hasta en México

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/251388-mexico-fraude-electoral-y-violencia-inducida.html


----------



## Smeentkin (29 Nov 2011)

Si ya lo decian en los simpsons...
Homer Simpson tries to vote for Obama - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (30 Nov 2011)

Smeentkin

Lo malo es que de esa manera todo se convierte en chiste. El cinismo no es la mejor vía. Cuenta eso mismo en serio y verás a los cínicos colaborando con los linchadores del denunciante.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Feb 2012)

Me lo pasa Ludovicus


_Aproximadamente 2,75 millones de personas están inscritas para votar en más de un estado, mientras que unos 12 millones de archivos tienen direcciones incorrectas, ya sea porque el votante se mudó de domicilio o porque es imposible localizarlos por correo para corregir los formularios.

Aunque según los investigadores no hay suficientes pruebas de que estos problemas hayan conducido a un amplio fraude en los registros, el informe sí suscita preocupaciones sobre la vulnerabilidad de los archivos electorales.

Una de las quejas del informe es que el registro de electores en EEUU refleja, principalmente, sus orígenes del siglo XIX y no se ha adaptado a los avances de la tecnología y de la extensa movilidad de los estadounidenses._

Cerca de dos millones de muertos estn inscritos para votar en EE.UU. - ABC.es


----------



## rhdpre (17 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Telecomunista
> 
> Imperio y democracia casi que son conceptos antagónicos. España puede permitirse un engendro político como Zetapé; Estados Unidos jamás.



y del engendro político de Buhs...qué?

Me uno a lo de zp. Discrepo de tu opinión de EEUU. (y sobre Obama, diré que nos llevan 1000años en eso del marqueting)


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2012)

rhdpre dijo:


> y del engendro político de Buhs...qué?
> 
> Me uno a lo de zp. Discrepo de tu opinión de EEUU. (y sobre Obama, diré que nos llevan 1000años en eso del marqueting)



Pues no te falta razón, es verdad.


----------



## Vize (20 Feb 2012)

este documental esplca muy bien el tema
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MnEyXDqY6AM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## M. Priede (20 Feb 2012)

Vize dijo:


> este documental esplca muy bien el tema
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MnEyXDqY6AM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Es el que he vinculado la final del hilo de entrada.


----------



## Vize (21 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es el que he vinculado la final del hilo de entrada.



no me había dado cuenta , bueno así queda más resaltado, por cierto lo subtituló un servidor


----------



## M. Priede (21 Feb 2012)

Vize dijo:


> no me había dado cuenta , bueno así queda más resaltado, por cierto lo subtituló un servidor



Pues enhorabuena. Y gracias


----------



## M. Priede (6 Nov 2012)

Lo he pasado a la cabecera

Reedito en azul. Muy brevemente. Ohio siempre decide quién gobernará ¿por qué? Parece que tuvieran a ese Estado reservado para ese fin.

_Sea como fuere, la aritmética dice que quien gane Ohio será el presidente de los Estados Unidos de América. Si Obama se hace con él, le bastarían sólo los 15 compromisarios de otros swings pequeños para sumar la mayoría, dejando varios caminos abiertos posibles al demócrata: la más probable es que se fueran con Nevada (6 compromisarios) y Wisconsin (10), que se inclinan más hacia el azul._

EEUU vota con la mirada puesta en Ohio - Libertad Digital

_Hay infinidad de métodos para consumar fraudes en las elecciones, desde la manipulación de las máquinas que recuentan los votos hasta el registro de personas que no son ciudadanos.

No obstante hay otros procesos más subjetivos, un claro ejemplo son las papeletas ausentes. Es una práctica común entre los grupos de apoyo de los partidos, buscar el voto de ancianos y gente sola a la que convencen para que firme una boleta electoral. “El sistema es el culpable, es el que permite que haya fraude y además con total impunidad (...)

Teniendo la posibilidad de enjuiciar a los estafadores electorales, por el hecho de que están vinculados políticamente a candidatos poderosos, estos nunca son perseguidos o puestos a las órdenes de la justicia”, se lamenta Eladio Armesto, periodista y analista político. Por otro lado, Pat Moran, hijo y jefe de campaña de su padre, el demócrata Jim Moran, fue sorprendido explicando cómo se pueden amañar votos. La táctica que propone es la de utilizar facturas falsas para que una sola persona se registre muchas veces. 

Ante la creciente preocupación por la falta de transparencia en las elecciones estadounidenses, grupos relacionados con el Partido Demócrata de Texas pidieron que observadores internacionales fueran invitados para verificar la legitimidad del proceso. Pero en lugar de recibir una calurosa bienvenida por parte de las autoridades locales, el fiscal general de Texas amenazó a los observadores con arrestarles si se acercaban a las urnas._

Elecciones en EEUU: La sombra del fraude electoral asoma de nuevo | La próxima guerra.


----------



## malpharus (7 Nov 2012)

Estoy seguro que el Sistema admite cualquier tipo de fraude, pero por otro lado... ¿qué más da quien gobierne? Hará lo que tenga que hacer... sea demócrata o republicano...


----------



## M. Priede (23 Sep 2014)

¿Aceptarían ustedes un recuento así? No se hace mesa a mesa y ante el público, y donde los contendientes tienen sus respectivos representantes.







Es posible que ese referéndum se convocase para perderlo (o lo que es lo mismo: ganarlo GB) y abrir una espita de la Europa continental. Tienen que quebrar el euro como sea, dada la crisis de la libra y sobre todo del dólar, que son las bases de sus respectivas economías. No pueden permitir una moneda alternativa. Toda los columnistas se quejan de la estupidez de Cameron. ¿Seguro que fue ocurrencia de Cameron el aceptar esa posible ruptura?

El referéndum ha sido un completo fraude, un pucherazo en toda regla. ¿ES ESTO UN RECUENTO ELECTORAL?

[youtube]fURU1QNODpE[/youtube]

Los anglos andan por el mundo dando lecciones de democracia. Desde hace unos años en sus países vota el software:

[youtube]4IfSVQK7Jvo[/youtube]

Aquí hay más

Observador: el referéndum en Escocia no cumple con normas internacionales







*"De dónde vienen las urnas es desconocida", dijo Igor Borisov, presidente de la junta directiva del Instituto Público Ruso de Derecho Electoral.

EDIMBURGO (Reino Unido), 19 de septiembre - RIA Novosti, Denis Voroshilov. La votación en Escocia se lleva a cabo de acuerdo con normas que se adaptan a la legislación británica y no corresponden a los principios internacionales generalmente aceptados para la celebración de referendos, dijo a RIA Novosti Igor Borisov, jefe de la misión de observadores de Rusia, presidente del consejo del instituto público ruso de derecho electoral.


El miércoles por la noche, para el trabajo durante el referéndum sobre la independencia en Edimburgo, un grupo de observadores acreditados de Rusia llegó. El grupo se compone de cuatro especialistas, que vieron la votación en Edimburgo y sus alrededores, se reunió con representantes de organizaciones públicas, los políticos y los votantes. Actualmente, los observadores rusos están trabajando en el conteo de votos.

"Dicho procedimiento (celebrando un referéndum en Escocia) no corresponde a los principios de la celebración de referendos". En general, las disposiciones (sobre el referéndum en Escocia) se ajustaron a las reglas que rigen las elecciones en el Reino Unido. estas reglas son muy diferentes de los principios internacionales generalmente aceptados ", dijo Borisov.

Agregó que las demandas hechas por los países occidentales a la Federación de Rusia durante las elecciones no se observan en el referéndum en Escocia. "Estas reglas son roncas en la garganta de los representantes de varios países occidentales. Está claro que esto es principalmente el Departamento de Estado de EE.UU., sus representantes y el Reino Unido. Estamos diciendo hoy que los requisitos que se nos imponen (a Rusia), que nos enseñan y producen un conjunto un fardo de la literatura - estos requisitos no se observan plenamente aquí ", dijo Borisov.

En respuesta a una solicitud para aclarar los problemas de los observadores que trabajan en un referéndum y la incompatibilidad de los procedimientos con los principios internacionales, el jefe de la misión citó como ejemplo el procedimiento para el recuento de votos, que se está llevando a cabo en un centro especialmente creado cerca de Edimburgo.

"Ahora estamos presentes en el conteo de votos, este lugar es un hangar para aviones, ubicado cerca del aeródromo. Es difícil decir qué tipo de área el hangar está a unos 100 por 300 metros pulg. Hay todas las mesas donde se reciben las papeletas, y los observadores están de pie en el perímetro, incluso si usted quiere es imposible notar qué está sucediendo detrás de estas tablas. Donde las cajas con papeletas aparecen también se desconocen. Las cajas sí mismos están sin ninguna protección. Con las autoridades oficiales que demandan que son tan tomadas, en su país no se acepta las papeletas sustituto ", - dijo un portavoz.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20140919/1024703912.html*

http://ria.ru/world/20140919/1024703912.html

En EEUU se impidió la labor de observadores rusos, incluso fueron amenazados con ser detenidos

Rusia ve "inaceptable" que EE.UU. niegue a sus observadores el acceso a las elecciones - RT​
El pucherazo es un hábito en EEUU. Precisamente en los países donde sus habitantes, y de manera acrítica, se muestran totalmente convencidos y confiados de vivir en una gran democracia, el fraude resulta mucho más fácil. Valgan dos anécdotas: el patriarca de los Kennedy siempre presumía de quién iba a ganar las elecciones a gobernador y de votar en la misma jornada en múltiples mesas electorales. Poco antes de morir, Allan Poe apareció vestido con ropa de otro: "Hoy en día, la causa exacta de la muerte continúa siendo un misterio, aunque desde 1872 se cree que pudo deberse al abuso de agentes electorales sin escrúpulos, que en la época solían utilizar a pobres incautos, emborrachándolos, para hacerles votar varias veces por el mismo candidato".

Edgar Allan Poe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## M. Priede (15 Nov 2014)

Ron Paul: "El sistema político de EE.UU. es un monopolio de un solo partido"

Texto completo en: Ron Paul: "El sistema político de EE.UU. es un monopolio de un solo partido"


----------



## Mineroblanco (15 Nov 2014)

Estados Unidos es un país en el que gobiernan en realidad unos pocos multimillonarios. Ellos financian y hacen propaganda de los candidatos a la presidencia de USA. Hay que tener en cuenta que ellos son los propietarios de los medios de comunicación importantes. Y ahora ya pueden cambiar directamente los resultados de las elecciones cambiando los números que salen en la pantalla del ordenador, o manipulando el programa de recuento de los votos. USA no es una verdadera democracia.


----------



## Calímacos (21 Nov 2014)

https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/03/alaska-election-nightmare/

4-11-21014

cuando los votantes de alaska vayan a las urnas mañana para ayudar a decidir si el senado de ee uu permanecerá en manos demócratas, miles lo harán electrónicamente, usando el primer sistema de votación por internet del país. y de acuerdo con los expertos en seguridad en internet, incluyendo el funcionario jefe del departamento de seguridad interior, ese sistema es una pesadilla en cuanto a seguridad que amenaza con poner el control de congreso de los ee uu en manos de hackers extranjeros o nacionales

cualquier votante registrado en alaska puede obtener una papeleta electronica, marcarla en su ordenador usando un interfaz web, guardar la papeleta como un pdf, y votar en el departamento electoral del condado a través de lo que el estado llama "un centro de datos seguro y especializado tras una capa de numerosos firewalls bajo constante monitorización física y monitorización de las aplicaciones para asegurar la seguridad del sistema, la privacidad del votante y la integridad de la elección."

eso suena bien pero incluso el estado reconoce en un descargo en internet que las cosas podrían torcerse, avisando que "cuando vote a través del sistema de voto seguro online, está renunciando a su derecho al voto secreto y está asumiendo el riesgo de que una transmisión fallida pueda ocurrir".

ese descargo es una admisión preventiva de fallo, dice bruce mcconnell, que sirvió hasta 2013 como funcionario jefe de la ciberseguridad para el departamento de seguridad interior. "admiten que no están asumiendo ninguna responsabilidad por la validez del sistema," mcconnell dijo a the intercept. "están diciendo 'tu voto puede ser contado correctamente, incorrectamente o ni siquiera contado, y no estamos asumiendo ninguna responsabilidad por ello.' ese tipo de descargo sería inaceptable si lo vieras en la pared de un colegio electoral."

en 2012 alaska se convirtió en el primer estado en permitir la votación por internet para todos los votantes, y no se comunicó ningún problema durante la primera vez que se empleó el sistema. pero no eran elecciones especialmente importantes, y alaska no era un factor relevante en la carrera por la presidencia. este año, el estado tiene dos eventos especialmente relevantes: la disputa por el senado entre el actual senador demócrata mark begich y su contrincante republicano dan sullivan, y la disputa por el puesto de gobernador entre el republicano sean parnell y el independiente bill walker. la disputa begich-sullivan es particularmente relevante, ya que podría ser el factor decisivo en el intento republicano por volver a controlar el senado. fivethirtyeight está dando a sullivan una estrecha ventaja de dos puntos, pero las votaciones en alaska son notoriamente difíciles -lo que significa que cualquier manipulación online puede ser difícil de detectar porque hay pocos datos serios sobre que resultado electoral podemos esperar-.

añade a eso el hecho de que expertos en cibercrimen de todo el país dicen que el sistema, creado por la compañía española scytl, puede ser manipulado desde cualquier parte del mundo. malware que ya haya en muchos ordenadores personales podría ser activado para alterar los votos, los pdfs podrían ser alterados mientras viajan desde el ordenador del votante al del departamento electoral, los servidores podrían ser hackeados y trabajadores podrían cambiar el recuento de votos, todo sin que nadie lo sepa-.

informáticos ya han hecho algunas de estas cosas en experimentos controlados de laboratorio, en algunos casos atacando los mismos sistemas que scytl ha establecido en otras jurisdicciones por todo mundo. de hecho esta misma semana joseph kiniry, un investigador jefe en galois, una firma internacional de ciberseguridad, preguntó a su equipo maneras de alterar pdfs supuestamente no editables bloqueados de manera remota sin detección. les llevó, dice, un día.

"es una amenza que da miedo porque de la manera en la que lo hemos hecho nadie sabrá jamás que la votación se ha cambiado," kiniry dijo. "la votación no ha cambiado en el ordenador del votante. no hemos hecho nada para atacar los ordenadores del departamento electoral. solo cambiamos mientras corría por internet."

el director de las elecciones de alaska gail fenumiai no respondió a las afirmaciones de kiniry. pero dijo a the intercept que la misma pasada semana, sobre 1800 votantes habían pedido votaciones electrónicas. en 2012, dijo, sobre 5300 personas pidieron votaciones electrónicas, pero rechazó dar un desglose de cuantos de ellos acabaron votando online. los votantes pueden votar también vía mail o fax.

el portavoz de scytl maureen szlemp insistió en que sus sistemas no son menos seguros que los tradicionales votos en papel: "cualquier canal de voto, tradicional o electrónico, presenta algún nivel de riesgo en seguridad. la seguridad de un canal de voto dependerá de los procesos establecidos para ayudar a mitigar estos riesgos. el voto online puede ser tan seguro como -o en muchos casos, más seguro- la tradicional papeleta dando por hecho que las adecuadas medidas de seguridad son adoptadas. en el caso del voto online, medidas de seguridad convencionales como firewalls o comunicaciones ssl son necesarias pero no suficientes para garantizar los requerimientos de seguridad del voto online. además de estas medidas de seguridad básicas, es también necesario implementar revestimientos adicionales de tecnología de seguridad especializada para solucionar los riesgos especificos mostrados por el voto online y garantizar requerimientos de seguridad críticos como la privacidad del votante, la integridad del voto y la verificabilidad del votante.

mcconnell encuentra asombroso que alguien pueda creer eso, dados los informes casi diarios de compañías mutinacionales e importantes agencias de gobierno que están siendo hackeadas. si compañías como scytl han solucionado el problema de los ciberataques, dijo, "¿no querrían vender esa tecnología a toda gran institución financiera en ese país en vez de a funcionarios de elecciones locales?"

ed felten, el director del centro para la normativa de la tecnología de la información de la universidad de princeton, kiniry, mcconnell, el profesor de la universidad de michigan alex halderman están entre las más prominentes voces que claman contra la implementación del voto online. a principios de este año, los alumnos de halderman probaron que el sistema de voto electrónico en estonia -considerado el más seguro del mundo- puede ser hackeado. el trabajo de kiniry demostrando serias vulnerabilidades en los ensayos a pequeña escala del sistema de voto online de noruega es una de las razones de porque el país rechazó el proyecto el año pasado.

mcconnell está también preocupado de que, incluso si el envío de votos fuera seguro, alguien pudiera inundar el sistema con votos adicionales falsos, arruinando la elección ya que nadie sería capaz de averiguar que votos fueran auténticos. mientras scytl y otras empresas insisten en que la votación en papel es también vulnerable, esos votos pueden ser auditados y recontados, no como los votos enviados por internet.

alaska no está sola: alrededor de la mitad de los estados actualmente permiten la votación electrónica para militares en activo o votantes en el extranjero, mayormente a través del tradicional no encriptado e-mail, de acuerdo con la conferencia nacional de legisladores estatales. esta misma semana, un estudio de la universidad rutgers describió el procedimiento de emergencia de voto por e-mail instituido en nueva jersey en 2012 para votantes desplazados por el huracán sandy como un desastre, con miles de votos no contados o contados incorrectamente.

kiniry dijo que la gente como él está maniatada porque no puede legalmente o éticamente hackear unas elecciones para demostrar sus vulnerabilidades. dijo que ha oído a miembros del grupo ciberactivista anonymous que han expresado sus propias preocupaciones sobre el peligro que representan estos sistemas para la democracia.
"vamos a acabar teniendo una tormenta perfecta, y podría ser perfectamente en estas elecciones," dijo "todo lo que hace falta es media docena de miembros de anonymous que quieran mostrar cual es su opinión sobre las elecciones digitales para avergonzar completamente a empresas y políticos. el pato donald será elegido."


----------



## M. Priede (21 Nov 2014)

Calímacos

Gracias por el artículo. Muy elocuente. Hace tiempo también colgué éste. 

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/307590-a-ron-paul-le-robando-primarias.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inlandia-y-holanda-prohiben-este-sistema.html


----------



## Calímacos (21 Nov 2014)

me parecía más que oportuno sabiendo que todo está indicando que lo tenemos cada vez más cerca en españa. no es solo podemos, este es el negocio ACTUAL de scytl solo en españa:

- control de las elecciones y consultas de la uned

- control de las elecciones al parlamento catalán

- control del voto remoto de los parlamentarios catalanes

- control de las elecciones de las universidades gallegas

- control de las elecciones de las universidades públicas catalanas

se acercan la primarias de iu ¿adivináis que sistema de voto elegirán?


----------



## M. Priede (21 Nov 2014)

Calímacos dijo:


> me parecía más que oportuno sabiendo que todo está indicando que lo tenemos cada vez más cerca en españa. no es solo podemos, este es el negocio ACTUAL de scytl solo en españa:
> 
> - control de las elecciones y consultas de la uned
> 
> ...



Congreso de Podemos

Primarias de UPyD


----------



## Gulpiyuri (11 Feb 2015)

Dejo un debate sobre la democracia en USA justo antes de las últimas elecciones que ganó Obama. No tratan sobre el tema del fraude, pero tanto el comentarista Miguel Ayuso como el mismo Prada están muy bien y dicen cosas que se salen de lo común en estos días:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbOPAlzWoQ

También dejo el audio. Se puede descargar:

Lágrimas en la lluvia - 088 - La democracia en los Estados Unidos en mp3 (28/04 a las 12:26:47) 01:48:24 1991064 - iVoox


Ayuso y Prada están muy bien: hablan del mesianismo de las sectas calvinistas que hace que sean "el pueblo elegido", la exportación de su modelo al resto del mundo con todo lo que ello conlleva y muy bien Ayuso diciendo que los católicos en USA también son protestantes. Lo mismo ha pasado en España con ésos que se llaman "católicos liberales". Los otros intervinientes son gringófilos en mayor o menor grado.


----------



## YOL (11 Feb 2015)

Todo lo que no sea una urna y papeletas es un timo.

Como se demuestra que no se han falseado las elecciones, si los unicos que pueden demostrarlo son informaticos que obviamente estan al servicio de la casta.

Si la democracia ya era un timo con el voto electronico sera un cachondeo, no me extraña que los paises mas pobres y corruptos sean de los 1 en instalar ese metodo.


----------



## Decipher (11 Feb 2015)

Smartmatic es la que le lleva este asunto a Venezuela. Y si, tiene un potencial para el abuso tremendo.


----------



## Mineroblanco (11 Feb 2015)

Es curioso que los católicos ultraliberales sean partidarios del ultraliberalismo económico (que en realidad no existe en los países occidentales, todo está preparado para que las empresas más poderosas se queden con la parte del león), pero estén a menudo en contra de las demás libertades.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Oct 2015)

_No es la democracia del 1%. Es la democracia del 0,00014%. Estados Unidos tiene 117 millones de familias según el Censo que elabora la Administración de ese país. Pero 158 de esas familias -el 0,00014%- han aportado el 45,3% de todas las donaciones recibidas por los candidatos a las elecciones de ese país que se celebran el 8 de noviembre de 2016. El otro 54,7% queda para los otros 117 millones. 

La democracia de Estados Unidos, en manos de 158 familias | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO _


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 Oct 2015)

bestia dijo:


> Espero que nunca veamos el voto electrónico en nuestro país, yo al menos, no me fio...



En Podemos el voto para las primarias es electrónico .


----------



## Gulpiyuri (17 Oct 2015)

M. Priede dijo:


> _No es la democracia del 1%. Es la democracia del 0,00014%. Estados Unidos tiene 117 millones de familias según el Censo que elabora la Administración de ese país. Pero 158 de esas familias -el 0,00014%- han aportado el 45,3% de todas las donaciones recibidas por los candidatos a las elecciones de ese país que se celebran el 8 de noviembre de 2016. El otro 54,7% queda para los otros 117 millones.
> 
> La democracia de Estados Unidos, en manos de 158 familias | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO _



Y dentro de ese artículo hay el enlace a este otro sobre los "think tanks":

"_Un ejemplo: Brookings Institution, el 'think tank' más prestigioso del mundo, tiene el Centro Saban para Oriente Medio, en el que hay poco espacio para voces que disientan de la política exterior israelí, y que toma su nombre de la persona que financió su creación: el multimillonario proisraelí Haim Saban, uno de los dueños de la cadena de televisión en español Univision, que está en la lista de los 158 donantes de 'The New York Times'._"

No sólo se compran candidatos, sino ideas | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## Fermintx (20 Oct 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea una urna y papeletas es un timo.
> 
> Como se demuestra que no se han falseado las elecciones, si los unicos que pueden demostrarlo son informaticos que obviamente estan al servicio de la casta.
> 
> Si la democracia ya era un timo con el voto electronico sera un cachondeo, no me extraña que los paises mas pobres y corruptos sean de los 1 en instalar ese metodo.



Iba a poner algo similar. Esta es una cuestión con la que se engaña a la gente.
No existe otra manera, lo moderno, lo tecnológico no siempre es lo mejor, de la misma manera que la democrácia no es aplicable a todo, ni siquiera a los partidos políticos, que son empresas y han de tener una jerarquia y organización complejas, como todas las empresas. O las familias, quie se imagina a una familia numerosa haciendo referendums, o a una empresa con muchos empleados y pocos socios, duran dos dias.


----------



## Vae_Victis (23 May 2016)

Voto por correo y voto electrónico = FRAUDE


----------



## M. Priede (26 Sep 2016)

Edito, 26 de septiembre 2016

Craig Roberts en una extensa columna. Fragmento, que se suma a lo dicho durante años por Ron Paul y tantos otros; últimamente Trump y Bernie Sanders:

_“Por supuesto, podría no importar cómo votan los estadounidenses. *Aquellos que programan las máquinas de votación electrónica determinarán el voto*, y ya que los aparatos de ambos partidos políticos se oponen totalmente a Trump, las máquinas programadas pueden elegir a Hillary. *Lo sabemos por nuestra historia electoral.* Los EE.UU. ya han experimentado elecciones en las que las encuestas de salida muestran un candidato ganador diferente del candidato seleccionado por las máquinas electrónicas, que *no dejan ningún rastro de papel y no hay manera de confirmar el voto.”*_

Trump contra Hillary: un resumen | Página transversal


----------



## Ludovicus (28 Sep 2016)

Hace unos días, Donald Trump y Cruella de Bill dijeron que aceptarían la victoria de su rival. Sólo tiene sentido que lo dijeran si hay dudas sobre la fiabilidad de los resultados.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Sep 2016)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Hace unos días, Donald Trump y Cruella de Bill dijeron que aceptarían la victoria de su rival. Sólo tiene sentido que lo dijeran si hay dudas sobre la fiabilidad de los resultados.



Muy astuto. O sea, _'que si ganamos, tú, Trump, has de ser el primero en reconocer nuestra victoria, que nosotros ya los estamos haciendo ahora si ganas tú [que no vas a ganar, claro]
_


----------



## M. Priede (13 Dic 2019)

El oscuro asesor de Boris tenía razón: así ha sido su jugada maestra para lograr la mayoría


----------



## M. Priede (24 Sep 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - El robo en las elecciones de EEUU puede ser histórico.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Sep 2020)

Se va a liar: Pillan fraude electoral de los demócratas en Minnesota


----------



## M. Priede (4 Nov 2020)

¡En Libertad Digital!: Fraude electoral 'made in USA'. Dos artículos donde se detallan casos tercermundistas con cientos de miles de votos


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Nov 2020)

Eh?... qué pasa?


----------



## M. Priede (4 Nov 2020)

Cuánto tiempo, Jaimito, *J*odido *M*ontón *D*e *P*us


----------



## bolsayladrillo (4 Nov 2020)

en poco tiempo disfrutaremos del voto electrónico, ya lo dijeron los coletarras, queda poco 

y cuidado, que la gente lo va a apoyar porque ahorra papel y es ecológico y moderno


----------



## M. Priede (4 Nov 2020)

bolsayladrillo dijo:


> en poco tiempo disfrutaremos del voto electrónico, ya lo dijeron los coletarras, queda poco
> 
> y cuidado, que la gente lo va a apoyar porque ahorra papel y es ecológico y moderno



¿Dónde dijeron eso?


----------



## bolsayladrillo (4 Nov 2020)

YOL dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea una urna y papeletas es un timo.
> 
> Como se demuestra que no se han falseado las elecciones, si los unicos que pueden demostrarlo son informaticos que obviamente estan al servicio de la casta.
> 
> Si la democracia ya era un timo con el voto electronico sera un cachondeo, no me extraña que los paises mas pobres y corruptos sean de los 1 en instalar ese metodo.





pregunte en venezuela , encaja ?


jajajajajaja


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Nov 2020)

bestia dijo:


> Espero que nunca veamos el voto electrónico en nuestro país, yo al menos, no me fio...



Es que el voto eléctronico tiene que ser una de las 2 opciones, NUNCA, la única.

(3 si tenemos en cuenta el voto por correo)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Nov 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Yo tuve una discusión con lo de las 'primarias' de UPyD. Lo hicieron por voto electrónico. Es la manera más fácil de hacer pucherazos. Ya lo usan hasta en México
> 
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/251388-mexico-fraude-electoral-y-violencia-inducida.html



Es que el voto eléctronico tiene que ser una de las 2 opciones, NUNCA, la única.

(3 si tenemos en cuenta el voto por correo)


----------



## M. Priede (4 Nov 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Es que el voto eléctronico tiene que ser una de las 2 opciones, NUNCA, la única.
> 
> (3 si tenemos en cuenta el voto por correo)



Yo prohibiría incluso el voto por correo.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Nov 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Yo prohibiría incluso el voto por correo.



Es una posibilidad, pero... ¿y cómo votan los exiliados?, ¿cómo votan los que han tenido que emigrar (con el PP y actualmente)?, ¿cómo votan los que están impedidos o en un hospital?.

Yo no tengo una respuesta para estas cuestiones.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Nov 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Es una posibilidad, pero... ¿y cómo votan los exiliados?, ¿cómo votan los que han tenido que emigrar (con el PP y actualmente)?, ¿cómo votan los que están impedidos o en un hospital?.
> 
> Yo no tengo una respuesta para estas cuestiones.



No hay exiliados sino emigrantes. Los impedidos o en el hospital no votan. Y los emigrantes tampoco. Si no se puede garantizar la seguridad del voto, no se puede votar, así de fácil.


----------



## rama_ka (5 Nov 2020)

Épico reflote. Esta canción sale en el documental Hacking Democracy que comentas.



Saludos


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2020)

la solución estaría si se le da un código QR a cada votante, donde pueda identificar posteriormente que su voto está contabilizado en la candidatura por la que ha votado. y que coincidan exactamente el número de votos con votantes identificados y registrados


----------



## rama_ka (5 Nov 2020)

No lo sabemos, a lo mejor daban la victoria por segura y no se molestaron mucho.

Voting System Demos

Pincha en cualquier condado de ese enlace, es el estado de Pensylvania. Hasta cuatro máquinas distintas tienen para votar, según el condado. He mirado en Ohio y pasa lo mismo, es un caos de maquinitas por todo el país. Eso es un cachondeo, no da ninguna garantía. Es verdad que manipular tantas máquinas involucra a mucha gente y hay que gastarse mucho dinero.

Al margen de argumentos (en el documental "hacking democracy" que comenta mrpriede los tienes, te recomiendo que lo veas) la intuición no te dice que no es normal que millones de americanos voten* en masa* a un incapacitado mental? Imagínate que pasa lo mismo en España y se presenta a Presidente un tío que no puede ni atarse los zapatos. Votaríamos en masa a ese personaje? Es demasiado evidente, no cuela. No tengo ni puta idea de por qué lo han hecho así, es posible que no hubiera voluntarios para "dirigir" lo que va a venir y han cogido a uno que algunas veces no se acuerda ni de cómo se llama, como cuando un estafador pone a un abuelo de un residencia de administrador de la empresa para que lo firme todo.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Nov 2020)

El recuento de votos en EE.UU. es similar al del Reino Unido: a puerta cerrada. Caso de Detroit


----------



## rama_ka (5 Nov 2020)

La máquina que se está usando en Philadelphia (donde ha ido Giuliani a cara de perro y donde va a estar la batalla legal hasta que toque ir a Georgia y Arizona) es la ExpressVote XL. Se usan en otras zonas del país. En Delaware por ejemplo las compraron el año pasado:

Task force approves new voting system for Delaware amid criticism

_Jennifer Hill with Common Cause Delaware says other states using ESS's machines have experienced some issues. Some advocates were also upset the new system doesn’t include paper ballots that voters fill out themselves or a vote by mail system. 

*traducción google*: Jennifer Hill, de Common Cause Delaware, dice que otros estados que utilizan las máquinas de ESS han experimentado algunos problemas. Algunos defensores también estaban molestos porque *el nuevo sistema no incluye boletas de papel que los votantes llenan ellos mismos o un sistema de votación por correo*". _

En Pennsylvania bastantes condados las tienen:

Nuevas máquinas de votación en Pensilvania, bajo la lupa en elecciones del martes

...

_*Pero su primer uso generalizado en 2019 en Pensilvania se vio empañado por un recuento erróneo* de votos en Northampton, condado políticamente dividido en el este de Pensilvania.

*Algunas de las máquinas registraron incorrectamente los votos de varios candidatos en noviembre, lo que llevó al condado a hacer un recuento de los recibos de votación impresos para identificar a los verdaderos ganadores*, según Maudeania Hornik, presidenta de la Comisión Electoral de Northampton.

Election Systems & Software (ES&S), fabricante de las ExpressVote XL, dijo en diciembre que algunas de las 320 máquinas de Northampton "fueron configuradas incorrectamente en nuestra fábrica antes de su entrega". _*La firma dijo al condado que hasta un 30% se vieron afectadas*_, según Hornik._

...

_También* surgieron problemas con al menos 366 máquinas ExpressVote XL en Filadelfia*, según registros públicos que Reuters obtuvo en exclusiva. El año pasado, la ciudad reemplazó sus equipos con una nueva flota de 3.750 máquinas.

Reuters no pudo determinar, sin embargo, cuántas de esos aparatos se desplegaron en ese condado en las elecciones de noviembre de 2019.

En Filadelfia están registrados un 20% de los demócratas de Pensilvania, un estado crucial en las elecciones presidenciales que se celebrarán en noviembre.

*Trabajadores y técnicos electorales informaron de problemas con las nuevas máquinas en más del 40% de los centros de votación de Filadelfia durante las pasadas elecciones de noviembre*, según registros revisados por Reuters.

Estos problemas incluían *pantallas táctiles hipersensibles* o que se congelaban; *recibos de votación en papel que se atascaban *en las mismas máquinas y *paneles que se abrían en algunas de ellas para exponer los controles electrónicos del equipo*, según muestran los registros._


Se está fraguándo un verdadero linaje político en estados unidos. La familia Trump son los Kennedy de los republicanos, con la diferencia de que a Trump todavía no le han pegado dos tiros, claro. Creo que al final Trump se la envainará con resignación, porque dudo que sea posible revertir las irregularidades del recuento o demostrar que ha habido algo mucho peor que simple negligencia. Por otra parte, la compra/cosecha de votos es muy difícil de demostrar. Ahora solo queda disfrutar viendo la película que se han montado.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Nov 2020)

rama_ka dijo:


> La máquina que se está usando en Philadelphia (donde ha ido Giuliani a cara de perro y donde va a estar la batalla legal hasta que toque ir a Georgia y Arizona) es la ExpressVote XL. Se usan en otras zonas del país. En Delaware por ejemplo las compraron el año pasado:
> 
> Task force approves new voting system for Delaware amid criticism
> 
> ...



Veo que no aparece la empresa que estaba en todos los saraos, Diebold. Le habrán cambiado el nombre, como a Blackwater.

Este hilo lo colgué aquí en 2011, pero lo copié de lo que enviaba por correo electrónico, y es de 2008, cuando las primeras elecciones que ganó Obama. O sea, que en realidad el texto (salvo alguna actualización) es de hace 12 años.


----------



## rama_ka (5 Nov 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Veo que no aparece la empresa que estaba en todos los saraos, Diebold. Le habrán cambiado de nombre, como a Blackwater.
> 
> Este hilo lo colgué aquí en 2011, pero lo copié de lo que enviaba por correo electrónico, y es de 2008, cuando las primeras elecciones que ganó Obama. O sea, que en realidad el texto (salvo alguna actualización) es de hace 12 años.



Han estado comprando muchas máquinas desde 2016. Mira esta noticia de 2018. Biden es senador por Delaware por cierto: 


Delaware may award voting machine contract before releasing bid info

traduccion google

*Delaware puede adjudicar el contrato de la máquina de votación antes de publicar la información de la oferta*


La Oficina de Administración y Presupuesto de Delaware ha solicitado $ 10 millones para nuevas máquinas de votación estatales.

Pero el estado no ha publicado ninguna información de licitación sobre los proveedores que compiten por el contrato. OMB dijo anteriormente que mantendría la información privada hasta que adjudicara el contrato.

Common Cause Delaware lamentó la falta de transparencia y el Fiscal General de Delaware se puso del lado de ellos el mes pasado, diciendo que OMB tiene que publicar la clasificación de las ofertas.

Pero el director de OMB, Mike Jackson, dijo que no hará que los datos estén disponibles hasta mediados de julio.

“Entonces, cumpliremos, es solo una cuestión de trabajar con la Procuraduría General para asegurarnos de que estamos cumpliendo de una manera apropiada”, dijo.

Jackson dijo que no sabe si el contrato se adjudicará antes de que los datos de la oferta estén disponibles públicamente.

La directora del Programa de Causa Común, Jennifer Hill, dijo que quieren los datos antes de eso para permitir que el público sepa cómo sería y cómo costaría un nuevo sistema de votación.

La oficina del gobernador no hizo comentarios.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Nov 2020)

rama_ka dijo:


> Han estado comprando muchas máquinas desde 2016. Mira esta noticia de 2018. Biden es senador por Delaware por cierto:
> 
> 
> Delaware may award voting machine contract before releasing bid info
> ...



Igualico que cualquiera de nuestras autonosuyas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Nov 2020)

bestia dijo:


> Espero que nunca veamos el voto electrónico en nuestro país, yo al menos, no me fio...



Simple y llanamente me es evidente que no tienes ni puta idea, a mi que me da que tienes muchas sospechas y ninguna prueva por lo cual, tú no te fías y yo tampoco.
Al unico que he visto que parece que sabe dónde está america es colon y encima está en una columna en las ramblas a más de cincuenta metros de altura, lleva muerto un montón de décadas y por lo que se dice no sabe exactamente muy bien donde están las americas esas.
Anda que no?.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Nov 2020)

Von Spakovsky, asesor de Trump contra el fraude electoral: "Esta elección es un caos"


----------



## M. Priede (8 Nov 2020)

OPERACIÓN AGUIJÓN Steve Pieczenik, ex func. del Depart. de Estado de USA, TRUMP LES TIENE COGIDOS POR LOS HUEVOS


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Nov 2020)

Ron Paul: "El sistema político de EE.UU. es un monopolio de un solo partido"

Parece que hablara de España


----------



## M. Priede (8 Nov 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Ron Paul: "El sistema político de EE.UU. es un monopolio de un solo partido"
> 
> Parece que hablara de España
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 482038



Quizá estemos ante eso mismo.

Giuliani ha traicionado a Trump. Forma parte de la élite que estuvo detrás del 11-s


----------



## dedalus (8 Nov 2020)

Yo creo que cualquier sistema de voto anónimo es instrínsecamente inseguro, en el contenido del voto, en su anonimidad, o en las dos cosas. Si ya ni se acota perfecto el censo, que es una de las pocas cosas que es físicamente posible arreglar.

Lo que pasa es que es muy cómodo para todos creernos que formamos parte de las decisiones cuando no aceptamos ninguna responsabilidad por ellas.


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Nov 2020)

bestia dijo:


> Espero que nunca veamos el voto electrónico en nuestro país, yo al menos, no me fio...



Da lo mismo como votes si el software con el que cuentan los votos lo manipulan a su antojo. Votar en España es de subnormales, primero, por legitimar al R-78, segundo, porque pondrán ganador al que les salga de los cojones. Para qué cojones vas a votar si después tienes a los podemitas que casi quedan los últimos dirigiendo el país. Es del género tonto. Mejor deja votar, no colabores con esta mierda, deslegitímala.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Da lo mismo como votes si el software con el que cuentan los votos lo manipulan a su antojo. Votar en España es de subnormales, primero, por legitimar al R-78, segundo, porque pondrán ganador al que les salga de los cojones. Para qué cojones vas a votar si después tienes a los podemitas que casi quedan los últimos dirigiendo el país. Es del género tonto. Mejor deja votar, no colabores con esta mierda, deslegitímala.



Confundes el voto electrónico con los datos electrónicos.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Nov 2020)

Georgia Election Fraud: Evidence of Peach State Chicanery During America’s 2020 Presidential Election | Zero Hedge | Zero Hedge


----------



## M. Priede (19 Nov 2020)




----------



## M. Priede (3 Dic 2020)




----------



## M. Priede (9 Dic 2020)

35 preguntas sin respuesta sobre las elecciones presidenciales en EEUU - La Gaceta de la Iberosfera


----------



## M. Priede (9 Dic 2020)

Se dice 'has odiado' o bien 'odiador'. Paleto. Y no odio a los Estados Unidos, odio a los anglómanos españoletes, que es bien diferente.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Dic 2020)

Le doy vueltas pero no soy capaz de entender lo que quieres decir.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Dic 2020)

Eso no es verdad, y por dos razones:

1- Acabas de llegar, llevas menos de un mes, y sería muy atrevido por tu parte decir algo así si no fuera porque:

a- Eres tonto y no te das cuenta de que un recién llegado no puede utilizar esa insidia.​b- Llevas tiempo aquí, usas multialias y te has equivocado pensando que utilizas otro antiguo.​
2- Te ignoran cuando andas por los hilos diciendo cosas que no gustan. No es mi caso, puesto que apenas comento en hilos de otros. Los hilos que abro a veces apenas pasan de cien visitas o se disparan, con lo cual no puedo estar en el ignore.

Tú sí que sufres el Dunning-Kruger, te sobrevaloras. La explicación está en 1a


----------



## M. Priede (9 Dic 2020)

En tu ubicación dices: "Tonto viviendo bajo la mierda". Lo dices tú mismo.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Dic 2020)

Tú súbeme el hilo que es justamente lo que yo quiero


----------



## M. Priede (9 Dic 2020)

Muy bien, así me gusta. ¡No pares! ¡Sigue, sigue!


----------



## M. Priede (10 Dic 2020)

Oye, que ya es la hora. ¿A qué esperas?


----------



## M. Priede (10 Dic 2020)

Hussaeen El Rojaini, post: 32693452, member: 178955"]
¿Cuánta gente te tiene en el ignore?
[/QUOTE]

Cuéntame más


----------



## M. Priede (16 Dic 2020)

El informe forense de Dominion concluye que "está diseñado para crear fraude masivo e influir en el resultado"


----------



## M. Priede (9 Ene 2021)

Descubriendo el Mediterráneo

BOOOOOM! Kim Dotcom, fundador de Megaupload, suelta bombazo: código fuente de máquinas Dominion incluyen mecanismo para CAMBIAR VOTOS , NO ERAN BUGS


----------



## M. Priede (11 Nov 2022)




----------

